# fortran 90 sur mac



## sarahnessuni (21 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Ayant besoin pour mes études d'apprendre le langage fortran 90, et ayant beaucoup de lacunes, j'ai décidé de m'y mettre sérieusement, et d'installer un logiciel me permettant de m'exercer sur mon mac.
Alors ma question s'adresse à celles et ceux qui auraient réussi d'installer cela sur leur mac. Quel est le logiciel? Et surtout comment avez vous fait?

A noter que je suis sous mac OSX 10.7 (macbook pro 13").
Cela fait deux bonnes semaines que je recherche activement une solution, mais en vain.
Bien que la plupart des sites et forums sur le net soient en anglais, je ne sais pas comment m'y prendre.
A noter que j'ai installé xcode, mais je ne sais pas du tout m'en servir.

Merci à toutes celles et ceux qui pourraient m'aider.

ps: j'espère avoir choisi la bonne section du forum...


----------



## ntx (21 Juillet 2013)

Sur ce forum il y a déjà eu de nombreuses discussions ouvertes sur le sujet. Fais une recherche  (bouton "Recherche" juste au-dessus)

PS : il faudrait un jour dire aux enseignants que les années '90 c'est fini et le Fortran bien passé de mode :rateau:


----------



## sarahnessuni (22 Juillet 2013)

Oui, effectivement je viens de voir que pas mal de gens avaient déja rencontré ce problème. 
Je vais relire tous les forums, pour tenter de trouver une solution.

ps: visiblement, le fortran c'est loin d'être fini


----------



## ntx (22 Juillet 2013)

Il doit rester quelques fanatiques au fin fond des laboratoires des universités, mais en entreprise jamais en plus de 15 ans de carrière  C, C++, Java, C#, VB, et même Ada, oui; Fortran, non.


----------



## Larme (28 Juillet 2013)

Arrête, c'est bien le Fortran.
Il pourrait faire du Scheme/LISP


----------



## ungars (20 Avril 2021)

Larme a dit:


> Arrête, c'est bien le Fortran.
> Il pourrait faire du Scheme/LISP


VB, C, C++, C#, Java ne sont pas des langages adaptés au calculs intensifs, faut pas pousser...VB ! Vraiment Bête !
Il y a d'énormes bibliothèques de très haut niveau écrites en Fortran. La famille des "C" concerne des langages de bidouilleurs.


----------



## Locke (20 Avril 2021)

@ungars
Pourquoi remonter de vieux messages, ça ne sert à rien !


----------



## ungars (20 Avril 2021)

Sinon, j'ai une question.
Je souhaite installer ce compilateur Fortran :








						Intel® oneAPI standalone component installation files
					

Intel® oneAPI standalone component installation files




					software.intel.com
				




Intel Fortran Compiler Classic for macOS    2021.2.0    140 MB    Local
Intel Fortran Compiler Classic for macOS

Mais voici comment cela se présente :






Ensuite il faut saisir le mot de passe administrateur : je n'aime pas ce type d'installation du tout...


----------



## Larme (21 Avril 2021)

Ouvre le ReadMe.md, mais sinon, c'est une installation sur Mac basique avec une image disque montée.
En théorie, il faudrait déplacer le bootstrapper.app dans /Applications (via un Drag&Drop).


----------

